# Favorite method of preserving celery?



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Checked for a thread but couldn't find anything specific, sorry.

I have some celery I need to get put up, and this year it's really big. I generally grow it for the leaves to dry as there is typically very little stalk. Not this year! 

I have a dehydrator but it's not super large and will be busy drying the leaves when I take the plants....so, besides a blanch and freeze, what can I do?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

scroll down for Jackie Clay's instructions...I never canned it, just dehydrated stalks and leaves.
http://www.backwoodshome.com/blogs/JackieClay/2008/11/20/new-friends-are-always-welcome/


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

It does very well n the dehydrator. You can get a great deal of celery in a quart jar when dehydrated


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

my mom use to lay out paper towels and slice it up then lay out on the towels to dry it , worked well


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

rags57078 said:


> my mom use to lay out paper towels and slice it up then lay out on the towels to dry it , worked well


the stalks, or the leaves??


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

If I have extra celery, I freeze it. Just wash, chop and freeze - no blanching.

I grow smallage, also known as cutting celery or celery leaf. Just the celery leaves, no stalks. I dehydrate that.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I dry the leaves and stalks, just cut the stalks in 1/2" long pieces on a diagonal and dry them. Perfect for soups, stews and dumplings....James


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I am going to try canning some, to add into the load of carrots going in later today. The rest I will go ahead and dry. No blanching for drying? Just checking.....


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

How long will dehydrated foods keep? I did some peppers in my oven (has a drying cycle of all things!!) and I wonder about them!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

As long as the jar is kept tight and re-sealed well they last a LONG time. I have some in the basement that are 2 yrs old and doing fine.


----------

